# females for sale also



## aksm45 (Jul 24, 2009)

hey guys good afternoon how is everyone today?

you guys know the breeder i have spoken to you about well she also has two lovely females for sale !!! 4 months old fully vaccinated weighin about 5.5 -6 pounds adult , my worry about purchasing a female is that my lab that is 2 is very bossy and sticky and for the moment the princess of the home , my male lab is very passive and 7 years old , so im wondering that if i buy a female will not be chaos in my home with 2 females???? the breeder has told me many times that it depends on the temperament of the pup , can this work 2 female dogs under the same roof???? because her little girls are gorgeous...

aksm45
anna


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The breeder is correct. It depends on each dog's temperament.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

If I had had an agressive Lab - I wouldn't bring any little dog into the mix right now...just my opinion...

Puppies are inquisitive and may infringe upon your lab's space.....my Tinker (yorkie) has attacked Ava about 4 times now - I never leave her alone unattended. And he's only 6 lbs. 

....and it's Ava who keeps going right into his face.... :bysmilie: ..... :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

I would be afraid to put a small dog with a lab that could possible hurt them. It would only take one bite and could be really bad. I have a friend that had a chi. and a boxer and the boxer was always ok with small dogs, but one day something happend and the boxer grabbed the chi. and killed it.


----------



## aksm45 (Jul 24, 2009)

thanks for the concern but last summer i brought a 2 month old kitten home and my dogs did nothing but want to sniff , my lab is not aggresive just spoiled, my fault of course , and im home all the time i do not work and when i do go out the malt is coming with me that is the reason i want one so i can enjoy the dog my 2 labs are too big to take everywhere and some people are bothered by having them in their home....i just always heard that 2 female dogs will never work???

thanks guys

aksm45


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (aksm45 @ Jul 26 2009, 05:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810146


> thanks for the concern but last summer i brought a 2 month old kitten home and my dogs did nothing but want to sniff , my lab is not aggresive just spoiled, my fault of course , and im home all the time i do not work and when i do go out the malt is coming with me that is the reason i want one so i can enjoy the dog my 2 labs are too big to take everywhere and some people are bothered by having them in their home....*i just always heard that 2 female dogs will never work???
> *
> thanks guys
> 
> aksm45[/B]


I've not experienced that "two female dogs _never _work". However I am a bit concerned if your 2-year-old lab, is still in puppy stage, as many of my
Malts have been, one step, in the right spot, could seriously injure your malt. Also, not sure of your Lab's history, nor the breeder.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 26 2009, 07:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810148


> QUOTE (aksm45 @ Jul 26 2009, 05:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810146





> thanks for the concern but last summer i brought a 2 month old kitten home and my dogs did nothing but want to sniff , my lab is not aggresive just spoiled, my fault of course , and im home all the time i do not work and when i do go out the malt is coming with me that is the reason i want one so i can enjoy the dog my 2 labs are too big to take everywhere and some people are bothered by having them in their home....*i just always heard that 2 female dogs will never work???
> *
> thanks guys
> 
> aksm45[/B]


I've not experienced that "two female dogs _never _work". However I am a bit concerned if your 2-year-old lab, is still in puppy stage, as many of my
Malts have been, one step, in the right spot, could seriously injure your malt. Also, not sure of your Lab's history, nor the breeder.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I have heard too many stories of toy breeds getting accidentally injured by bigger dogs. My daughter has Labs and Lady is never allowed to interact with them unsupervised. They are usually kept outside when we visit. They are sweet, sweet dogs, but the size difference just invites disaster.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Here's a good thread on malts and other larger dogs: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ay++bigger+dogs 

And I do not have two female dogs but MANY members on this forum do, so maybe you can ask them if their girls get along fine.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 26 2009, 08:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810202


> Here's a good thread on malts and other larger dogs: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ay++bigger+dogs
> 
> And I do not have two female dogs but MANY members on this forum do, so maybe you can ask them if their girls get along fine.[/B]



I've had many Malts, in and out my door. My females ALL get along. Males, not so much. They tend to get "jealous".

My LBB gets along with everyone, yet I've had a few, who do not want him around. So LBB will get pissy, but only with
the males, he will give the females a chance to fall in love ~ LOL

So yep, I've soooo many males, and females, and not had a problem with the females. Only the males, with the males.
Yet, LBB, and Henry are best friends. They tend to "stick up" for each other, when another male shows up. They let him
know, this is our house. Then again, Joplin pops in, and says, "this is my house, butt-head, so move along" ~ LOL

Joplin only does this to the males, and they listen. She does not do this to females. She just welcomes them aboard, and
ignores them afterwords.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 26 2009, 08:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810202


> Here's a good thread on malts and other larger dogs: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ay++bigger+dogs
> 
> And I do not have two female dogs but MANY members on this forum do, so maybe you can ask them if their girls get along fine.[/B]



That was an excellent thread to bring to mind. Very important subject. Thank you so much, my friend :thumbsup:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 26 2009, 10:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810219


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 26 2009, 08:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810202





> Here's a good thread on malts and other larger dogs: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ay++bigger+dogs
> 
> And I do not have two female dogs but MANY members on this forum do, so maybe you can ask them if their girls get along fine.[/B]



I've had many Malts, in and out my door. My females ALL get along. Males, not so much. They tend to get "jealous".

My LBB gets along with everyone, yet I've had a few, who do not want him around. So LBB will get pissy, but only with
the males, he will give the females a chance to fall in love ~ LOL

So yep, I've soooo many males, and females, and not had a problem with the females. Only the males, with the males.
Yet, LBB, and Henry are best friends. They tend to "stick up" for each other, when another male shows up. They let him
know, this is our house. Then again, Joplin pops in, and says, "this is my house, butt-head, so move along" ~ LOL

Joplin only does this to the males, and they listen. She does not do this to females. She just welcomes them aboard, and
ignores them afterwords.
[/B][/QUOTE]

So female and females get along together? That's sounds good. I love the ladies!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 26 2009, 10:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810223


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 26 2009, 08:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810202





> Here's a good thread on malts and other larger dogs: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ay++bigger+dogs
> 
> And I do not have two female dogs but MANY members on this forum do, so maybe you can ask them if their girls get along fine.[/B]



That was an excellent thread to bring to mind. Very important subject. Thank you so much, my friend :thumbsup:
[/B][/QUOTE]

You're welcome. I remeber learning alot from that thread when it was about, so I searched it up.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

QUOTE (aksm45 @ Jul 27 2009, 05:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=810086


> hey guys good afternoon how is everyone today?
> 
> you guys know the breeder i have spoken to you about well she also has two lovely females for sale !!! 4 months old fully vaccinated weighin about 5.5 -6 pounds adult , my worry about purchasing a female is that my lab that is 2 is very bossy and sticky and for the moment the princess of the home , my male lab is very passive and 7 years old , so im wondering that if i buy a female will not be chaos in my home with 2 females???? the breeder has told me many times that it depends on the temperament of the pup , can this work 2 female dogs under the same roof???? because her little girls are gorgeous...
> 
> ...


I don't know to much about having two females in the house but I know plenty of people who do and they don't have any issues, I guess like the breeder says it depends on each individual case.
Your going to get alot of people get on their soapbox about having large dogs with small breeds and the dangers, but lets face it there are dangers everywhere. Those same people don't think people with kids should own small dogs, yet I own 3 skin kids and 3 small dogs and have NEVER had an incident, I worry about my hubby stepping on them or something, not my kids.
I had a German Shepard and Maltese once and they were best buddies, they slept together and when they played my Shepard would get on the ground and play so gently, of course I was always watching, but I am sure your a smart women who doesn't intend on getting a maltese and locking it out in the backyard to romp with your lab without supervision, I am sure you will take all the needed precautions.

I think if I lived in the "What If world" I would never let my babies leave the home. I mean you never know if when your walking your baby on its harness around the block that a large dog won't come out of know where and attack and kill your baby, or if a car losses control and jumps the sidewalk hitting you and your baby, or if your baby chocked on the dry kibble you feed it when your not at home (how many people free feed and leave kibble down when they aren't home). All you can do is be armed with knowledge, do your best, take the precautions and let life runs its course.

Good luck in your search and I hope you get your little maltese real soon.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I wouldn't put a malt with a big dog unless the two have had some playdates together and you see how they interact. Even then, I'm not sure I'd chance it. My Ollie is just under 10 lbs and I have a 28 lb cockapoo mix (mutt) YoYo. YoYo is only about twice the size of Ollie in appearance but has very solid girth. Even he can get a little rough with Ollie. Ollie is the alpha dog and puts him in his place, though. Anyway, my point is that it depends on a lot of things, not just the gender, and my biggest concern would be a big dog & small dog together.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

My little ones routinely play and interact with large dogs. Roo's best buds are a border collie and a boxer. The safety factor depends on the owner and the dogs. I feel confident in monitoring my dog's interactions with large dogs, and I also feel confident in the temperament and personality of those large dogs. Soda grew up with many large dogs coming and going from our home (puppy raising, board and train).


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I have 3 little guys and a black lab. My black lab is over 100 pounds and he is almost 8 years old. He still acts like
a puppy, though, and tries to play with the little ones. I don't allow them to play together. I know that my
lab really likes his brothers, but I won't take the chance... he might hurt them without meaning to. So, we have a 
puppy gate in the hallway and whenever I go upstairs, the lab comes with me and the little guys stay downstairs 
behind the gate.If we leave the house, they are also separated. They also go outside in my backyard separately.
It takes some work and some planning, but I am very careful and it's working out okay. 

Good luck.


----------



## malahusk (Mar 22, 2009)

My poor husband is surrounded by females! We have 2 female ducks & 3 female dogs. 

Two of my dogs are 100 pounders, one is 4 yrs the other a very grumpy & bitchy 11 years. I brought my maltipoo home when she was 7 weeks. 

Now, the older dog was ok, but didn't want to be bothered by a youngster, so when the pup came close to the old lady that was when the growling would start, not an agressive growl but a warning to say "don't bother me". So, when the old dog was in the house we put up a baby gate so the little one couldn't pester her at all. It took 2 months before the old lady pushed down the gate and decided on her own to behave and just deal with the puppy. Now the little one climbs all over the old dog, actually the old dog has given the pup run of the house. Each one knows their limits and doesn't go to that point.

As for the 4 yr old, she took to the pup right away, thought she was the best thing since Milk Bones were invented. 

But like Harrysmom said, the 100 pounders can't play with the pup due to their size. I don't believe they would intentionally hurt her, just they are so big and quite clumsy, she could get hurt easily. The old lady doesn't move much, quite lazy, more likely would sit on the pup :huh: . The 4 yr old could easily crush her just with the swing of a paw while playing. I supervise both big dogs, one at a time, making each laydown at puppy level to visit and get climbed upon. Never are they left unattended together.


----------



## scrapmaltese (Feb 3, 2006)

Two females can get along fine with each other depending as Jackie noted on what their temperament is. I have had females that would get very jealous of each other and others who loved to share a bed and their Mom. My males actually get along better with each other than the females as long as no one is in heat and then it is all out war. It is really like anything else in having pets it depends allot upon how the humans handle the situation. Big and little will also do fine if introduced to each other appropriately and monitored appropriately. Good luck with your new baby.
Debbie
www.jacobmaltese.com


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

I honestly think you'd be better off waiting until your Lab is a bit older, 2 is barely grown. You could also take this time to work on her training and yours. (If you spoiled your Lab, chances are your will spoil your Malt.) I think whether or not you have small dogs and large dogs in the same house, depends on the individual dogs. I wouldn't put a bossy, spoiled little dog in a house with a high prey drive, hyper or inpatient large dog. If you have a well tempered small dog and a calm large then you shouldn't have a problem. However, I would never leave a large dog and small dog unsupervised together. I have a Rottweiler and Maltese and they get along fine, but are separated when I can't watch them. They are both males and I had the Rottie for 5 years and the Malt for 9.


----------

